# Fun MAC, NYX and Coach haul!



## ElvenEyes (Feb 10, 2011)

My first pigments arrived today!  They fit nicely in this ice-cube tray, too!  Like little beds for them!  Some NYX palettes, Soft and Gentle MSF, Up the Amp and Style Curve l/s, a pallet I made with Woodwinked, Shadowy Lady, Trax and I forget the other!  Lip Gelee in Amber Russe and an eyeshadow in Blackberry, which I can't wait to try!  Then to Coach for this Mahogany Mia purse.  I used to be so into little purses but now I like to carry more!!


----------



## natashaish (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow nice haul. I love the colors in your Mac palette! Enjoy the stuff!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 11, 2011)

Amazing!!  I want to know all of the pigment names, the MSF, the single eyeshadow and the lipstick on the right.  I looove the purse - I have the Penelope Leather Shopper from 2009 that I bought at an outlet over Christmas:











Except mine's in brown  It has a really beautiful lavender lining!  My sister has the rose, and it's really beautiful too. I love it lots, so practical but beautiful and well-made!!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 11, 2011)

Gorgeous purse, Jen!  I love Lilac and chocolate browns or burgundies, and I feel like a kid in a candy store when at Coach!  I have a feeling with time I will want to expand my purse collection!!

  	The pigments are (and sorry, because I have moved them around now):

  	Vanilla, Pink Pearl, Naked, Golden Lemon, Old Gold, Golden Olive, Tan, Chocolate Brown, Pink Bronze, Kistchmas, Fuschia, Brash and Bold, Cornflower, Violet, Grape, Blue Brown. I am waiting on Melon!  MSF in Soft and Gentle, single e/s in Blackberry and the lipstick on the right is Up the Amp!  Lots of fun colours as I prepare for whenever that warm weather will come!  lol


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 11, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Gorgeous purse, Jen!  I love Lilac and chocolate browns or burgundies, and I feel like a kid in a candy store when at Coach!  I have a feeling with time I will want to expand my purse collection!!
> 
> The pigments are (and sorry, because I have moved them around now):
> 
> Vanilla, Pink Pearl, Naked, Golden Lemon, Old Gold, Golden Olive, Tan, Chocolate Brown, Pink Bronze, Kistchmas, Fuschia, Brash and Bold, Cornflower, Violet, Grape, Blue Brown. I am waiting on Melon!  MSF in Soft and Gentle, single e/s in Blackberry and the lipstick on the right is Up the Amp!  Lots of fun colours as I prepare for whenever that warm weather will come!  lol


	Thanks  That why I mentioned it - I knew you'd love those colours! If you can ever get yourself to an outlet store like the one in Buffalo/Niagara Falls for the holidays, do!!! They have lots of additional sales, and although the designs tend to be a year old or so, I find I'm always attracted to the classics, anyways 

  	I looove Melon, and so will you!  I haven't bought too many pigments because I don't usually use loose shadows, but I might have to invest is some more down the road and press half of the jars into pans  I also love Blue Brown - such a unique colour!! Enjoy all your goodies


----------



## sunshine rose (Feb 11, 2011)

Love all the pigments!


----------



## Babylard (Feb 12, 2011)

How do you like the nyx palettes?


----------



## chlilly1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Mmm nice piggies!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 14, 2011)

Babylard said:


> How do you like the nyx palettes?


	I've only used a few colours so far. It is strange. The light highlighting colours have great coverage. I have a blue vein on one of my upper brow areas and it covered it nicely. The others I used that day (pinks and browns) were a little washed out looking and I reverted to a MAC colour for the corner edge to give the look some depth.  I think UD has more pigment to their e/s than NYX, but still glad I got them. I know I will use them, just as long as I either mix with other brands for more pop or save them for softer eye looks!


----------



## ittybittylizzy (Feb 14, 2011)

Love the icecube tray idea.  Im on the late train, Im sure its been around for a while, but Ive never seen it. 
  	Great haul, all of those pigment look amazing.


----------



## naturallyfab (Feb 18, 2011)

gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## dani623 (Feb 23, 2011)

Great haul.


----------

